# How do you to tame pigeons?



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I have three pairs of birds at my loft and love them. I'm not a big show or racer or anything but just do it because of my love for these birds. I would like to know how you tame pigeons though. Like: how to get them to fly to you, and how to just get them comfortable with humans. I've looked it up on the internet and found some ideas but some of you guys have been there and done that. Any advise?


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I guess mo one has any answers???????


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well they may never get tame to you, but pigeons love peanuts and if they are hungry and you start to offer them raw unsalted peanuts, and give a call everytime you give them out, they will come flying to you to get some peanuts. just spending alot of time in the loft will get them used to you being around. but pigeons need a food motivation to get them to come close and they need to be hungry. I personally do not mind them being wary of me because they have to be real hungry to come close and I don't like my birds being THAT hungry.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Thanks spirit wings!


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

I think it's great that you want to tame your birds. I also have a coop full of pets.

All I have so far is a pair who just hatched their first eggs (2) and they are growing fast! Over the summer i am also going to have to tame them so they can be education birds this fall (note: I have never done this before!) so im just as interested as you are about how to tame them. 
Well Good luck with your birds!

-Columba livia!


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Xavier ,

It depends on what you call "tame" . If you want birds that are hand tame and will sit on you or be extremely friendly you have to handle them as soon as their eyes are open . Touch , stroke , hold them frequently ( a lot ) , talk to them so they get accustomed to you and they will have little fear and will let you handle them or sit on you when older. 

I call "tame" is when they come when I whistle and get within a few feet of me , show little fear and I can tell they enjoy being around me .... but they wont actually tolerate me picking them up unless I corner them in the coop and they have no choice  . They'le flock to me ...but a bit wary . 

It depends how much time you want to put in with them , each bird is different too . Some are just more trusting and friendlier than others . 

Even older birds ( and ferals ) will get pretty tame if you are around them a lot and treat them right .

Trust is the thing , you have to earn their trust . They like human companionship . Remember though once you get them really tame you have taken on a responsibilty to look after them as they lose that self preservation instinct .

hambone


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Ok, I think I'll try some of this with my new baby rollers when they hatch.


----------

